# Lang 48 or 60



## brickeldred (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi guys, i just pulled the trigger on a Lang 48 patio, but I am having second thoughts, thinking I should maybe go with the 60. Ben said I had a week to change my mind. I mainly cook for just the 4 of us and occasionly 15-20. Most people I talk to say go one size bigger than you think you'll need. I know the 48 can handle the majority of my cooking, I'm just worried about the days when I do have 15-20 and want to throw chicken, tray of beans and whatever else people want. Does the 60 cook as easy as the 48 when you are only cooking for 4? 

thanks Brick


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd think the 48 will be fine for 15-20 folks. Helped on a 60 person last weekend and used the 60. It was full  but none the less..that's 3X the peeps.


----------



## kickassbbq (Sep 11, 2008)

Everybody I talked to that bought a 60 said they wished they had bought the 84.  So, I bought the 84 and it is perfecto!!!
Go with the biggest you can afford.  I wish I had bought the twin 84.
PARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2008)

Well..untill you wanna do some ABT's and a couple fattys and it takes a face cord to do them  ;{)


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 11, 2008)

How would the 60 cook compared to the 48 when your only cooking small amounts, does it take a lot more fuel to get up to temp? I'm just thinking it's a hell of a lot easier to buy the 60 now than later, especially when you bring the wife into play...


----------



## richtee (Sep 11, 2008)

Well...how big is yer wife? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I guess I can't expound on that. Lang owners?? Step up pleeze!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 11, 2008)

they cook the same, but your wood usage will skyrocket, compared to the 48


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 11, 2008)

IMO either one you choose I'd go with the Mobile model. Be nice to be able to tow it if needed instead of putting it on a trailer.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 11, 2008)

I would go bigger if the $$ isn't a concern.   Never hear anyone say that they wish they would have gotten a smaller smoker.


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 11, 2008)

Putting it on a trailer is out of th question for me, Ben said the new 48's are weighng in at 720  lbs.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 11, 2008)

zen, i have heard GOOD things about trailering it, and BAD things about getting it on a trailer. A former member here, bought a 60, i believe, don't quote me on that, but did NOT get it on a trailer. His logic of thought, was, if it was on a trailer, EVERYONE would want him to tow it to THEIR house, and cook for THEIR parties..............mostly for FREE

He just didn't want the hassle. So he just put it on his patio...........


----------



## ryf (Sep 11, 2008)

I think the real question to ask is simple... how much do the people you invite eat? if you are currently feeding an army of 20, with the diet of 60 (I have several friends in this category, one ate 3-4lbs of pulled pork plus sides), the 48 will not cover you with 20 friends like that if you are making diverse foods, just pulled/sliced pork ok, but we all know that won't work for 20 people usually.

what size smoker do you use now? the langs have a surface area number, compare that to what you are using, is it enough to make up for what you are missing with some room for a couple of extra friends? i'd hate to have to pay to heat a smoker 4x the size of anything I would need 99%, I'd probably consider using a second smoker for the 1%..


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 11, 2008)

Yup, if they want me to cook they can come to my house, as long as they bring the beer.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the 84 and it is far from a wood hog. It takes very little wood. I don't think you'll find much cooking difference from the 48 to the 60 they should both be great. As far as which to get I can't really help you with that question it seems sometimes you never have enough space in any smoker and at other times it seems like theres so little food in it that its just too big


----------



## rickandtaz (Sep 11, 2008)

The 48 has been fine for me, so far I've never needed more smoker for 20 people or less and don't think I ever will. You just need to think about the largest possible crowd you'll be cooking for. Even the 48 has two levels of grates, top rack is removeable if you're cooking tall things like beer can chickens. 

I don't think there would be a big differance in wood consumption between the 48 and the 60. That makes the deciding factor, the number of bar b q hungry friends you have. You may find that you have more friends wanting to come over when word gets out about your yummy pulled pork and ribs. 

You'll enjoy the Lang no matter which one you decide on.


----------



## ds7662 (Sep 13, 2008)

A note also to you, All of the smokers have increased cooking surfaces now that they have been redesigned.
I think the mod 48 went from 36"x22" to 44"x22".

I ordered a Mod. 48 trailer a month ago and have been sitting here waiting on delivery for 2 weeks. The smoker was actually done 2 weeks ago.

Was supposed to be here yesterday so I was assured, and as of yesterday evening it had not even left GA. Needless to say I am not to happy right now.


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 13, 2008)

Brick-I dont have a Lang...yet. But when I can it will be the 48. Mobile or patio? Dunno yet. I just cant see buying 3X the smoker that I will ever need. Heck I dont even have 60 friends. And you still got your Chargriller and the rest if you need more space. A real pitmaster can tend more than one fire at a time.


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 13, 2008)

Well,

I have a 60 and love it.  Here is a thought for you.  Do you want to keep it in your garage when not in use?  If so, which one fits better?

I will say, I have been kind of looking at 84's, but maybe I am crazy!!  

Do you plan on doing sides, like baked beans, and other dishes?  The extra space on a 60 will make that easy for you, even if you are just baking covered side dishes like a tator & veggie mix.  Just close your eyes, think about what you really want, and get it.

Like the others said, you will be happy with either one as far as how they cook, its just what you will be doing with it.  If I wasn't sure yet how much food I will be cooking, etc, then I would go 60, but if I was experienced enough to know how much I will always cook and how many people, then I would pick the 48 knowing myself and my family/friends.

PS  What's the shipping difference to California between models?  If it isn't much, consider re-sale values versus total invest---Smoker + Shipping=total


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 13, 2008)

Steve when you get your 84, call me and Ill take your 60 off your hands for ya.


----------



## rob989_69 (Sep 13, 2008)

Go big or stay home!!!!

Seriously, I looked at the 48, 60 and decided I want the model 84 kitchen.... Why? because.... I'll never say I wish I went bigger.


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks again fellas, The shipping is an extra 100 bucks for the 60, which makes the 60, 600 bucks more than the 48. I am not rich by any means, but its not the money keeping me from buying the 60, hell my wife is even sick of hearing me mull it over and is telling me to get the 60
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I am just afraid it will be too big for most of my cooking, is that possible??? Is it crazy to only be cooking a butt, tray of beans and maybe a chicken on the 60? I'm leaning towards the 60 now, because I don't wanna regret it down the road, and just think it would be easier to buy it now than later, considering shipping and the soon to be price increases, and I would also like to throw a decent size hog on there in the future. Anyways, come Monday, I need to make a concrete decision, I'm sick of beating myself up over this... 

thanks, brick


----------



## david-s (Sep 13, 2008)

I have the 84. I cooked 24 slabs of ribs and a pile of fatties yesterday for the opening of archery deer season here in Georgia. 

wish i would have bought the 108 or perhaps the dual 84... my smoker was FULL of meat.

David S


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't own a Lang..(wish I could afford the 48)..but after reading your last post that money isn't the issue, I would go for the 60...Here's why..Imagine 6 months down the road you have your 20 friends over, (19 more then I have)...your standing around the smoker and saying..yea I love my lang and couldn't decide if I should get the 48 or the 60 if I had to decide all over again I'd have got the 60...20/20 hindsight..just my .02..I've been there done that on many other things..I vote 60


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 13, 2008)

Just my 2 cents.  I have the 48 mobile.  To date my largest cook was 6 slabs, 2 briskets, 1 pork butt, and a couple lbs of sausage.  The butt and briskets were 22lbs total.  The slabs were St. Louise style cuts.  If I wanted I think I could easily get 10 butts in the 48. Either way you look at it you could cook for a lot of people.  Certainly more people than I want in my house at one time!


----------



## pinkmeat (Sep 13, 2008)

If it helps ease the pain, someone has a 60 for sale in the classifieds....


----------



## capt dan (Sep 14, 2008)

Buy the 60, or you will be sorry.I have the 60 mobile w/warmer. It does a great job, I wish I had the 84 w/warmer now. I do have alot of friends, and so will you when you start turning out Q cooked over wood. THe 60 won't use that much more wood than a 48, possibly 10%. Listen to the wife and get the 60. They look bigger in the pictures than they actually are!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 14, 2008)

brick..........this is why i will NEVER get rid of my ecb gourmet........for the SMALLER cooks.............but like in life, if you can get bigger............get bigger...........so you don't regret it the rest of you life.........just ask my wife.........OLLLLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 14, 2008)

Lol, walking dude, I hear ya. I think I'm going with the 60...


----------



## capt dan (Sep 14, 2008)

smart choice, with or  w/out the warmer?


----------



## iluvbigbutts (Sep 15, 2008)

The new 48 cooks great. I wouldn't go 60 unless I planned on selling bbq at fairs etc. For my weekend smoking, a 60 would be like killing a fly with a hand grenade.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 15, 2008)

not quite, its only a foot longer for petes sake!


----------



## ds7662 (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't forget the specs have changed. Both the 48 and the 60 now have a larger cooking area. The new specs have not been posted on the Lang site yet. 







 Wondering when mine will ever arrive......getting tired of the wait and the hassle involved in lineing someone up to be there for delivery.


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, Ben said the 48 is 42 1/2 x 22 1/2, and the 60 is 62 1/2 x 23.


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 15, 2008)

This is what scares me, as most of my cooking will be for the family.


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 15, 2008)

There's your answer:-)

Its only another 20 inches Brickeldred, that can't use that much more wood:-)  Also, the 20 inch firebox allows you to really ramp the Lang60 up to 500 degrees if you want to grill or even do pizzas!!


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 15, 2008)

OK I wouldn't usually post twice to a question but there seems to be much discussion about 48 vs 60 langs. You all know I have the 48 and love it. This question is really more involved than bigger is better. When I made my choice I considered several things.

Money does matter. If you are never going to fill the 60 or 84 why pay for the capacity? My wife likes the idea of a 4 bedroom house but out of 3 bedrooms we have, two are empty except at Christmass. The sofa sleeper is fine for the kids for a few days! Too compfy and they might stay! LOL 

Do you really have the room to store the larger smoker or is your storage space at a premium? The last thing I want to do is chase rust all year and tarping doesn't help! My investment in a premium smoker is under roof and dry.

Is the difference in price worth the 1 foot more of length or am I just getting a case of little man big pickup syndrome thats gonna cost me for no significant or real need?

All this said, if I find I need more capacity just a very few times a year I will precook for an event and have the benefits of less cost and easier storage. If I have to precook to much then I made a mistake but so far that hasn't happened and I don't anticipate it will. I could easily get 10 butts on my 48 and that's alot of meat! I can cook baked beans and other things on my double 60K Camp Chef. I do anticipate putting a warming box on my 48 in the future but that is convenience Just cause I want it. 

Of course as Dennis Miller says: "I could be wrong".


----------



## blacklab (Sep 16, 2008)

One thing I've learned about smokers. It's better to grow into one than grow out of it. Wish I had your lang problem tho


----------



## brickeldred (Sep 17, 2008)

Well Monday came and gone and I was still wavering big time, so I gave Ben a call today. He said from what I told him the 48 Patio would be plenty big for my needs. If I was to go with a trailer rig he would recommend the 60 to me, but that was out of the question since the garage houses a boat and I don't have enough room in the backyard.  He is one hell of a nice guy and easily could have sold me the 60, so I am feeling pretty good about the decision and am ready for this bad boy to arrive. 

Just wanna say thanks to everyone for all the help, and I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions once she arrives.

Thanks again, brick


----------



## capt dan (Sep 17, 2008)

big or little, your gonna love the way she cooks. I guarantee. start gettin  wood together!


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 17, 2008)

You'll be very happy!  Ben has a way of getting to the truth:-)  You'll love the reverse flow and how easy it cooks!

Make sure you take lots of pics:-)
SmS


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 27, 2008)

very well said...when i get the dough i think it will be the 48tow.


----------



## jared101 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats, and good luck


----------



## johnofoxford (Dec 31, 2016)

Brick.
 I see this post is 8 years old. Just curious how you feel about your decision now?  Would you make a different decision?


----------



## bullet53551 (Mar 6, 2017)

I see this is quite old and am in the same boat now are you still happy with your decision!


----------



## flatbroke (May 16, 2018)

ME too I have to choose today. Both will be a patio model. The 60 is 1800 more shipped. Same options to both


----------



## brickeldred (Feb 1, 2019)

What's up guys? 10 years later and yes I am still happy with my decision of going with the 48.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 2, 2019)

brickeldred said:


> What's up guys? 10 years later and yes I am still happy with my decision of going with the 48.


 That is awesome, IM happy with mine. I ordered the 48 patio then a week later changed it to the 60 as that is what I really wanted.  It is only two of us at home and I didn't need it, but I sure am glad  I did cause it fills up fast at parties,  ribs take up a lot of real estate.  I want a 108 trailer now.  not sure what I need it for but I want it


----------

